

Cocoon Is Protecting Your Whole Home by Sensing Activity Through Walls and Doors - SuperbCrew
http://superbcrew.com/cocoon-is-protecting-your-whole-home-by-sensing-activity-through-walls-and-doors/

======
dreamweapon
_Cocoon is single smart home security device which combines sensors like a HD
Camera, Motion Detection and Subsound Technology to sense activity anywhere in
your home and notify you via your smartphone if anything unusual happens, so
you can take action and feel safe._

Including, presumably, whether your teenage son or daughter is getting busy in
ways you don't approve of, in the dead of night.

~~~
SuperbCrew
Well, that's one way of using it :D

